# long lets



## bigt (Mar 14, 2009)

I have recieved no advice on long term lets in Naxos or Paros, seems I an stuck.

If anyone could post a link to any site that give information re lets in any forum for accomidation in the Cyclades I would be gratefull.
Thanks.


----------

